# For those of you that home cook for your fluffs...



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

How often do you cook a batch of food? 

Does your dog know when you are cooking his/her food? 

I cook a big batch of food for Nikki once a week. She absolutely knows that I am cooking her food. She sits and watches me the entire time. It is too funny!!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Isn't it great positive reinforcement how they adore us while we cook for them! They really know how to train us, lol. I only cook once a month for Stuart and freeze the batch. He always knows when I am cooking for him, though. But every time I am in the kitchen he wants to see what kind of yumminess is going to happen. :wub:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I try to cook every day or every other day. I would love to stretch it out more, but when I've made batches meant for a week in advance, he doesn't want it as much. Now I really know how those moms feel when their kids won't always eat what you cooked for them. I decided to cook more frequently so we don't waste food and he finishes things up much better this way.

And, yes, Uno absolutely knows when I am cooking for him. Even when he hears the sound of chopping on the cutting board, he comes running. He'll plop his bum on a little rug by the sink and sit there in rapt attention waiting for his meal. I always call his food "breakfast" even at dinner time so whenever I ask if he wants his breakfast and he's hungry he'll get very excited and follow me. But he also knows to sit and wait until he's told it's okay for him to dig into his meal even if the bowl is sitting right in front of him.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I boil the chicken breasts all at once so they last me a couple of weeks, but I cook the rice fresh very three days when I make up a new batch. Yes, Lady absolutely knows when I am making her food!  

On the otherhand, it's usually a Lean Cuisine microwaved for me.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I cook for the girls once a week on Sunday and Lacie seems to know that I'm cooking for her and sits and watches and always gets a little taste of something -- often times it's just a green bean, but what the heck -- it's still a treat in her book.

Tilly seldom watches me cook her food. She's much too busy getting into something else to worry about Mom cooking. She knows that she'll get fed good food, and that's all that matters to her.

But at the end, when Lacie gets a treat, Tilly seems to know and comes running into the kitchen to ask for one too. I sometimes think she has ESP where treats are concerned. :smrofl: :smrofl: 

Yes -- Lacie and Tilly have trained me very well.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I cook it fresh every few days - the Dr. Harvey's mix and then the meat. I will freeze raw meat but not once it's cooked. Of course it's not nearly as involved as true home cooking, so it's not a big deal. Unless of course Perri runs out of meat after dinner and I don't feel like cooking the next batch and I have to do it the next morning... The smell of lamb cooking at 6:30 in the morning is a bit nauseating LOL, but it's my fault for being lazy the night before. Anyway, yes he also knows when I'm cooking for him - he'll actually do these little noises if he sees me get sidetracked with something else in the kitchen.  
Uno'sMom - that's funny because I call both meals dinner LOL!


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Oct 21 2008, 07:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655214


> I cook it fresh every few days - the Dr. Harvey's mix and then the meat. I will freeze raw meat but not once it's cooked. Of course it's not nearly as involved as true home cooking, so it's not a big deal. Unless of course Perri runs out of meat after dinner and I don't feel like cooking the next batch and I have to do it the next morning... The smell of lamb cooking at 6:30 in the morning is a bit nauseating LOL, but it's my fault for being lazy the night before. Anyway, yes he also knows when I'm cooking for him - he'll actually do these little noises if he sees me get sidetracked with something else in the kitchen.
> Uno'sMom - that's funny because I call both meals dinner LOL![/B]


What is Dr. Harvey's mix? Sounds like something I might could handle ... IF (really big IF) Gracie would eat it. In fact, I'd fix anything that would be good for her if she'd just like it, enjoy it, and EAT it, instead of turning up her cute little nose! She is the pickiest, most finicky eater ever! Aaarrgghhhhh! :smpullhair:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah Perri is a picky one too. That's why I started him on the Dr. Harvey's; because he would get bored with his kibble and not eat much. I figured I needed something a bit more interesting for him. Anyway, we recently had a long thread on the Dr. Harvey's - check it out: Dr. Harvey's


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I usually cook a weeks worth of food at a time, and Susie & Sadie definitely know it's for them! They both sit at my feet watching my every move.  It's so cute!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Oct 21 2008, 08:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655214


> I cook it fresh every few days - the Dr. Harvey's mix and then the meat. I will freeze raw meat but not once it's cooked. Of course it's not nearly as involved as true home cooking, so it's not a big deal. Unless of course Perri runs out of meat after dinner and I don't feel like cooking the next batch and I have to do it the next morning... The smell of lamb cooking at 6:30 in the morning is a bit nauseating LOL, but it's my fault for being lazy the night before. Anyway, yes he also knows when I'm cooking for him - he'll actually do these little noises if he sees me get sidetracked with something else in the kitchen.
> Uno'sMom - that's funny because I call both meals dinner LOL![/B]


Why won't you freeze meat once it's been cooked? I usually make up a batch for a full week and keep 3 days out and freeze the rest. Don't tell me I'm doing something harmful for my babies! :w00t: As always the ever worry wart mom. *sigh*


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I roast a whole chicken and cook a batch of brown rice once a week.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I freeze cooked meals (with meat). I mean -- I make a batch on Sunday and leave 2 days worth in the refrigerator and I freeze the other 5 days and take them out during the week.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Haha no Crystal of course not! Sorry, I guess the way I said that made it seem like it was something awful LOL. I just think meat tastes better fresh and I just want to keep it as enticing as possible for Mr. Picky. Did you know he even got bored with the chicken and I've had to switch to lamb? I mean that's fine but what normal dog could get bored with that? I told him most dogs would die for that stuff LOL!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Oct 23 2008, 05:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=656532


> Haha no Crystal of course not! Sorry, I guess the way I said that made it seem like it was something awful LOL. I just think meat tastes better fresh and I just want to keep it as enticing as possible for Mr. Picky. Did you know he even got bored with the chicken and I've had to switch to lamb? I mean that's fine but what normal dog could get bored with that? I told him most dogs would die for that stuff LOL![/B]


Whew! Had me worried there!! Actually, when I spoke with Dr. Harvey, he recommends changing the protein source every batch as well as the oil, unless you're using an Essential Fatty Acid supplement. He told me he feels the body gets different things out of different proteins that it needs. His theory is one of the reasons there are so many animals with allergy and digestive problems is because they eat the same thing all their lives and are missing out on certain nutrients they would get from a more varied diet, and also because they aren't getting fresh food. Went into a big tutorial on oxidation that had me going like this. :huh: LOL Of course he also talked about over vaccination being a prime reason which we all know. So one week mine get chicken, the next lamb, the next turkey, the next fish/salmon, etc. I tried beef and buffalo but felt they didn't do as well on those two. So I don't use those anymore.


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

Ive never given Snowy or Icy home cooked meal....what is good food to give them....I cook everyday in my house and would love to cook for them but im not sure what good or bad for them......any suggestions? thanks


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Ah yes the food oxidation talk, that was fun LOL. No but it's great he's so willing to talk to people. I was supposed to not change anything until Perri has his follow up NBT, but you gotta do what you gotta do. I bet your two do enjoy the variety.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Oct 21 2008, 07:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655246


> Yeah Perri is a picky one too. That's why I started him on the Dr. Harvey's; because he would get bored with his kibble and not eat much. I figured I needed something a bit more interesting for him. Anyway, we recently had a long thread on the Dr. Harvey's - check it out: Dr. Harvey's[/B]


Thank you, I will check it out for sure. I would really love to cook for Gracie if I can just find something nutricious that she will eat - the little bugger!!! Sigh .... I'm just like some others here ... I want to cook for her, just trying to figure out what, how, yada yada yada. I'm a rather picky eater myself, so guess she comes by it naturally! :brownbag: I'll work on it, and hey, if I cook good food and she doesn't like it, guess hubby and I ... or maybe just hubby ... can have it for dinner!!! :HistericalSmiley: Anyway, I gotta go check out the Dr. Harvey thread now ...


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Oct 21 2008, 02:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655083


> I boil the chicken breasts all at once so they last me a couple of weeks, but I cook the rice fresh very three days when I make up a new batch. Yes, Lady absolutely knows when I am making her food!
> 
> On the otherhand, it's usually a Lean Cuisine microwaved for me.[/B]


lol, me too, Marj!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Oct 23 2008, 05:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=656585


> So one week mine get chicken, the next lamb, the next turkey, the next fish/salmon, etc.[/B]


This written by the girl who has relentlessly teased me for always ordering fish when I go out for dinner. (every time I would mention that I went out for dinner she would ask "What did you have for dinner?" "Fissssssssh??????" The same girl who scrunches up her nose at the thought of fish and would probably have to have a gun put to her head to consider eating it herself. Hey Crystal, remember I offered to pick up something fresh for your babies so it wouldn't spoil during your drive here? Maybe I'll just make dinner for all of us, octopus maybe? Squid? Yummmm :smrofl:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

If you want to home cook, go to a canine nutritionist, a veterinarian who can make up a nutritionally balanced recipe, use www.BalanceIT.com, or buy one of the dehydrated pre-mixes that has a guaranteed nutritional analysis. 

My home-cooked recipe was created by Nikki's Holistic Vet and it is perfectly balanced to Nikki's own needs. It may cost $$ to get a recipe, but it's a one-time charge. I don't spend more on home cooking than I did on premium organic canned dog food. Her recipe roughly consists of:

Organic Chicken Thighs
Organic Mixed veggies 
Organic Brown Rice
Human grade Vitamins/Minerals
Mixed oils
Salt Substitute

***Please note:* Do not imitate this recipe for _your _fluff if you want to home cook. This recipe was specifically designed by a doctor for Nikki's age, weight, activity, and medical condition. If you use this formula for _your_ dog, it might be unbalanced in vitamins, minerals, protein, carbs, etc., and you will have a sick dog. 

I highly recommend home cooking. Nikki has a lovely coat, no skin problems, and she is happy and healthy. She has tear stains, but we think it is an eye problem, not a food allergy.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I cook every weekend. but I take a lot of breaks or else Sparkey will have a sore neck from looking up :smrofl: he knows exactly when I am cooking for him. he sits between the oven and the counter so I have to take big steps over him moving around the kitchen.

I cook the meat one day and the next day I cook the rest and put in little bags and freeze. 

his favorite cooking time is when I am making Turkey Jerky and I can not resist and I give him a few pieces here and there. when the timer goes off he will run to the kitchen and wait by the oven  he is so concerned about his food, he thinks I'm going to burn it or something, well I've done that a few times :brownbag:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

OK, I think I'm going to try Dr. Harvey's. I did check out their website, but didn't find a lot of info. BUT, I did find out that there are two places in my area that sell it, so I plan to go by the closer one to check it out and probably buy it. Do any of you have a recommendation as to specifically what I should start with? I'm all set and ready to go, and just hoping my little picky eater will at least give it a try!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

QUOTE (Sparkey @ Oct 24 2008, 04:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=657137


> I cook every weekend. but I take a lot of breaks or else Sparkey will have a sore neck from looking up :smrofl: he knows exactly when I am cooking for him. he sits between the oven and the counter so I have to take big steps over him moving around the kitchen.
> 
> I cook the meat one day and the next day I cook the rest and put in little bags and freeze.
> 
> his favorite cooking time is when I am making Turkey Jerky and I can not resist and I give him a few pieces here and there. when the timer goes off he will run to the kitchen and wait by the oven  he is so concerned about his food, he thinks I'm going to burn it or something, well I've done that a few times :brownbag:[/B]


 Fay how do you make the turkey jerkey?


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Oct 24 2008, 07:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=657216


> OK, I think I'm going to try Dr. Harvey's. I did check out their website, but didn't find a lot of info. BUT, I did find out that there are two places in my area that sell it, so I plan to go by the closer one to check it out and probably buy it. Do any of you have a recommendation as to specifically what I should start with? I'm all set and ready to go, and just hoping my little picky eater will at least give it a try![/B]


I'll pm you.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Maria71 @ Oct 24 2008, 06:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=657277


> Fay how do you make the turkey jerkey?[/B]


It's really easy :biggrin: I get those Turkey breasts without the bones ( or you can get chicken breasts if she is not allergic to it ) wash them and put them in oven on 375 for about 50 minutes or until they are cooked, I flip them over once. I guess you can fry the chicken since they cook faster. then after they cool down I put them in fridge and I do the rest the next day. it is a lot easier to slice when it is cold.

I used to cut them thin with knife but now I use the food processor and the slicing blade. it takes 2 seconds. you have to put the turkey in and give it enough push to get nice slices. for first time I recommend just cutting by hand. I screwed up a few of them to get them perfect. then I lay them on aluminum sheets or cookie sheets and put in oven on 200 degree for 3 hours. at 1 and half hour I take them out and flip them. after they are done I put them in freezer. they can stay out over night but I wont let them sit there too long. he eats them right out of freezer too. still crunchy.


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

I cook a batch about once a month. I keep part out and freeze the rest. Yep- the boys definitely know when I'm cooking for them! They sit in their beds in the kitchen and watch every move I make! LOL


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

QUOTE (Sparkey @ Oct 24 2008, 11:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=657348


> QUOTE (Maria71 @ Oct 24 2008, 06:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=657277





> Fay how do you make the turkey jerkey?[/B]


It's really easy :biggrin: I get those Turkey breasts without the bones ( or you can get chicken breasts if she is not allergic to it ) wash them and put them in oven on 375 for about 50 minutes or until they are cooked, I flip them over once. I guess you can fry the chicken since they cook faster. then after they cool down I put them in fridge and I do the rest the next day. it is a lot easier to slice when it is cold.

I used to cut them thin with knife but now I use the food processor and the slicing blade. it takes 2 seconds. you have to put the turkey in and give it enough push to get nice slices. for first time I recommend just cutting by hand. I screwed up a few of them to get them perfect. then I lay them on aluminum sheets or cookie sheets and put in oven on 200 degree for 3 hours. at 1 and half hour I take them out and flip them. after they are done I put them in freezer. they can stay out over night but I wont let them sit there too long. he eats them right out of freezer too. still crunchy.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks Fay!..I think Im gonna try the turkey..she seems to get itchy when she eats chicken.


----------

